# Cits ... >  Vai kompja PCI (3.3V/5V) slotā var likt 3.3V PCI karti?

## Epis

Ir tā kad dažām kompju mātesplatēm ir ir parastie PCI 5V sloti bet tur ir rakstīts ka viņas atbalsta: Supports 3.3V/5V PCI bus interface  itkā 3.3V PCI kartes, ko tas īsti nozīme ? vai var tur iekšā spraust universālo 3.3V PCI karti ??? 
vai tomēr jāsprauž tāda PCI karte kura strādā uz 5V signāliem, ja tā tad kāpēc tur uz mātesplatēm rakstīts PCI (3.3V/5V) ?? priekškam viņi piemin to 3.3V jo pašai kartei ir 5V PCI slots ?? 

Galīgākā Putra   ::  

visām MSI computer mātespatēm ir tas Support 3.3V/5V PCI bus Interface rakstīts nu ko īsti tas nozīmē ???

----------


## Epis

Piemērs laib būtu skaidrs ko es ar to visu domāju.
Lūk šeit ir Viens no FPGA PCI dev.kitiem kas taisīts ar Universālo PCI konektoru (slēdzās gan 5V PCI slotā gan 3.3V pCI slotā



Problēma ir tur ka šīs plates pamācībā tir teikts ka šito karti var spraust tikai 3.3V PCI slotā ja iespraudīs 5V PCIslotā (tā var izdarīt) tad fpga čipa IO pini vienkārši sadegs, līdz ar to kā lai noskaidro vai parasto mētesplašu PCI sloti (99% tie ir ar 5V pCI slotu kontaktiem) der šai kartei vai neder
Lai derātu tam PCI 5V slotam vaidzētu izmantot 3.3V signālus tad viss būtu OK, bet vai ir tādas mātespates nopērkamas kurām tie standarta 5V sloti sūta 3.3V signālus ??

----------


## Epis

Laikam neviens no jums to īsti nezin tādēļ es uzdevu ražotāja forumā šo itkā pastūlbo jautājumu vai viņu PCI dev.kitu (kas redzams tajā bildē) var spraust parasto mātespašu 5V PCi slotos, cerams ka kāds atbildēs, ja viņi pateiks ka nevar tad es viņiem pajautāšu vēl stūlbāku jautājumu apmēram tā:
 kāpēc tad viņi taisīja to PCi karti ar universālo Konektoru, tādu kurš spraužās abos divos gan 5V PCI, gan 3.3V PCi slotos ? 
Pēc loģikas sanāk tā ka ja viņi taisīja to savu 3.3V PCi karti tā lai viņu var arī iespraust 5V PCI slotā tad vaidzētu būt tādām mātesplatēm kuras atbalsta tos 3.3V signālus un šādas kartes, un es protams gribu zināt kas tās ir pa mātesplatēm ??? 

būtu stūlbi man pašam tagat uztaisīt šai kartei līdzīgu PCI karti un iespraust viņu savā kompī un nodedzināt  ::  

varbūt jāpajautā kādā Boot forumā, moš tur lieli datoru eksperti kautko zinās !

----------


## sharps

Ir PCI to mPCI parejas ar 5V - 3.3V LDO. tas 3.3v baro mPCI kartinjas, kuraam nav nekaadu probleemu. Vecajaam maateneem (P1) ja nemaldos bija speciaals Jumperis kas paarsleedz PCI shinu. Peec nokluseejuma jaunaakaam jau ir 3.3V shina. ja netici pameeri.
Ja attieciigam chipam iriebuuveetie 5V latchi, tas ir ja ir salaagoshanas kjeede buferu veidaa. bet citaadi neiesaku.

----------


## Epis

piemēram man tagat kompim ir ASUS M2V-MX mātesplate un es skatos User guide pamācībā un tur zem sadaļas PCI un JUMPERS nav nekādi slēdži kas slēgtu starp 3.3V signāliem un 5V, tad kā lai es zinu vai es šajā mātesplatē varu spraust tādu Dev.kitu kā tajā attēlā kas iet uz 3.3V un sadegs ja signāls pārsniegs 4.1V  ??

Tehniski savai mātesplatei es itkā varētu mēģināt pamērīt ar oscilu tos signālu līmeņus, bet ko lai dara ja pērk jaunu mātesplati neišu tač es uz veikalu un mērīšu kādi ir tie voltu līmeņi katrai platei !, vai ir kādas zīmes, kas uz to norāda ka tā mātesplate ir piemērota 3.3V univarsālajām kartēm ??

----------


## a_masiks

> Card keying
> Typical PCI cards present either one or two key notches, depending on their signaling voltage. Cards requiring 3.3 volts have a notch 56.21mm from the rear of the card (where the external connectors are) while those requiring 5 volts have a notch 104.47mm from the rear of the card. So called "Universal cards" have both key notches and can accept both types of signal.


 Acīm redzot būs tikai 3.3V slots. Citus tagad nelieto...

----------


## Epis

> Card keying
> Typical PCI cards present either one or two key notches, depending on their signaling voltage. Cards requiring 3.3 volts have a notch 56.21mm from the rear of the card (where the external connectors are) while those requiring 5 volts have a notch 104.47mm from the rear of the card. So called "Universal cards" have both key notches and can accept both types of signal.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Acīm redzot būs tikai 3.3V slots. Citus tagad nelieto...


 tas tavs citāts norāda nepareizi PCI atslēgas vietu skaties šeit ir bilde kā izskatās īstanībā (var arī atrast mātesplates bildi ar 2 viem PCI slotiem (veco un jauno) 
pēc šīs bildes visas Latvijā nopērkamās PCI 32bit mātesplates ir ar 5V konektoru, 
Nupat atradu ka DELL tirgo kompjus kuriem ir tikai PCI 3.3V, bet nu kautkā negribās pirkt veselu kompi, ka vaig tikai 1nu mātesplati.

----------


## dmd

un kas tieši masika citatā ir nepareizi?

----------


## Epis

> Cards requiring 3.3 volts have a notch 56.21mm from the rear of the card


 es to tūlkoju tā kad 3.3v kontaktam tā atslēga ir 56mm no kartes aizmugures, bet pēc mana zīmējuma tie ir 56mm no kartes priekšas. 

un tad pēc tā teksta arī sanāk ka mūsdienās visas veikalā nopērkamās mātesplates ir ar 3.3V PCI slotiem  ::  ja tā butu es te neko nerakstītu !

----------


## dmd

ēmm... nūū... tev neliekas, ka tu tiko sapisies meistarībā?
"56.21mm from the rear of the card *(where the external connectors are)* "

http://www94.web.cern.ch/hsi/s-link/dev ... types.html

----------


## Epis

Grūti saprast kur pēc tā teksta, bet tam nav būtiskas nozīmes fakts ir tāds ka šādu PCI 3.3V mātesplašu piejamība latvijā ir tuvu absolutai 0   :: (  līdz ar to galvenais jautājums vai tās parastās mātesplates laiž 5V signālus vai 3.3V signālus ??  

ja parastās mātesplates no 5V PCI konektora dod ārās tuvu 5V signāliem tad kāda jēga ir vispār taisīt, un kāpēc Lattice vispār taisīja tādu dev.kitu ar universālo PCI konektoru kas atbalsta tikai 3.3V, ja skaidri zināms ka 5V viņu spraust nevar, būtu uzreiz uzlikuši tikai 3.3V kontaktu un miers, stūlbākais ir tas ka lielākā daļa fpga PCI plašu ir taisīti šādā stilā ar universālo konektoru, tākā es nevaru saprast kādēļ tas tā ?? un vai es savā kompja PCI kontaktā tādu universālo 3.3V karti var spraust !

----------


## Epis

Laikam tā tas arī ir ka to PCI 3.3V standartu neviens tā arī īsti ieviest negrib, jo ja apskatās tad šitas PCI 2.3 parādījās jau pasen 2002gada martā un jau ir pagājuši 6 gadi un  kā neviens neeliek PCI 3.3V slotus uz mātesplatēm tā arī tuvākos pāris gadus nekas ievērojami nemainīsies, tam par iemeslu ir tas, ka reāli ja visi sāks likt jaunos PCI 3.3V slotus, tad visas PCI kartes kas jau ir sarežotas un notirgotas vairs reāli nederēs, un cilvēki reāli negrib pirkt tādas mātesplates uz kurām neiet viņu elektronika, it sevišķi tas attiecās uz visādām industriālajām kartēm tādu  ir miljonie, tākā ja kautko taisa uz PCI tad vien ir jāliek tie 5V līmeņu translātori un tas visu sarežģī un šāds variants neatbilst PCI elektriskajām specifikācijām (nav PCI compiliant) tas ir baigi, baigi bēdīgi, bīju cerējis ka viss tomēr būs OK bet nekā.  ::  

Nekas cits neatliek kā atgriezties pie PCI Express x1 , un lai nebūtu jāčakarējās ar tiem PCIe ietilpīgajiem protokoliem (10 000Loģikas) izdomāju ka jāpērk ir PCIe to PCI bridge čips, čips kurš PCIe pārvērš par PCI interfeisu un šeit šitas PCI interfeis iet uz 3.3V protams šis čips atbalsta arī 5V PCI interfeisu, bet man vaig tikai 3.3  un var izmantot Standarta PCI protokolu kas aizņem maz vietas uz fpga ap 1000 loģikām + tur ir PCI 66Mhz atbalsts tākā būs man 264 MB/s 
 tas ir TI xio2000a  ::  
protams viņš ir riebīgajā BGA iepakojumā ar 0.8mm soli starp lodēm, bet nu es jau iepriekš izpētīju un secināju ka tādu 2līmeņu PCB uztaisīt ir iespējams.

----------


## Velko

Nesen pētīju Xilinx'a CPLDus. Datašītā bija rakstīts, ka Vcc ir 3.3V, bet IO ir "5V tolerant" - nekādas bēdas no 5V signāliem nerodas. Žēl, ka tavai "mighty FPGA" nav paredzēta tāda fīča.

Anyway - es pārāk nesatrauktos par tehnoloģiju novecošanu, retāku sastopamību, utt. Tak netaisies savai virpai mainīt vadību ik pēc 1/2 gada. Vienreiz nopirksi, samontēsi, pēc tam ražosi savas asis.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, klausies brīnumu. Vienā trakuma brīdī sakrustoju ATMegu ar savu C2 devboardu. ATMega barojās no 5V, C2 pats zini, ka neiet vairāk par 3,3V. Tā kā ATMega deva datus C2, tad saliku pa vidu 3,3K rezistorus - tipa lai nensvilst. Kad pamērīju ar osci kāds spriegums ir uz C2 ieejām nošokējos, ka tur tāpat ir 5V. Nu bet ja padomā - ja kaut kas pārsniegtu pieļaujamo tad rezistors ieeju aizsargātu no nosvilšanas. Bet re, ka pašam nezinot atklājās, ka C2 ieejās var dot 5V...

----------


## Epis

CPLD es zinu ka ir 5V tolerant IO pini, alteras vecajām MAX3000 un MAX7000 bet jau jaunajai MAX II, kas faktiski ir fpga, jau 3.3V, 

Tehniski ja pat uz mūsdienu mātesplatēm ar 5V PCI slotiem varētu stāvēt tas interfeisa čips līdzīgs šim TI XIO2000 kurš var laist gan 3.3V signālus gan 5V(viņam tur ir uzstādāma voltu līmeņu Clamp diode ko var pieslēgt pie 5V, vai 3.3V līnijas, un ja pat parastā Mātesplate laistu 3.3V signālus tad problēma var rasties ja iesprauž vienu 3.3V universālo karti + parasto 5V karti kas iet ar 5V tad tā 5V karte sadedzinās 3.3V universālo  ::  tākā pat ja varētu tad nevarētu spraust mātesplatē citas kartes kas nav 3.3V, līdz ar to atkal slikti.
Vienīgā reālā izeja tad ir izmantot PCIe x1 adapter plati priekš PCI 2.3 specifikācijas kartēm kuras atbalsta abus 3.3 un 5V kartes, labums tāds ka tur var iespraust tikai 1nu PCI karti, bet sliktums ka tās kartes ir padārgas.
Ideāli būtu ja taisītu tikai 3.3V PCI karti un tad ar šādu PCIe adapteri varētu viņu piespraust pie kompja, bet problēma atkal tāda kad es šādu adapteri nevaru atrast internetā (neviens netirgo  ::  ). 
var atrast kautkādus PCI express uz PCI-X vai PCI64bit 3.3V , bet ne PCI 32 uz 3.3V  ::  

Vārdsakot tas tikai norāda uz to ka nav nekādas lielās aktivitātes, šajā pārejā no 5V PCI uz 3.3V PCI un reāli ja taisa PCI karti tad jātaisa PCI universālā ar tiem Buss SWITCH lai pasargātu Fpga, ja kas es domāju šitos Buss switch izmantot arī kā bufferus priekš paratiem IO, pirmstam es domāju likt vienvirziena IO bufferus (jo nevarēju atrast lētus 2virziena) tagat varētu likt šitos (vismaz pie enkoderu RJ45 iejām  ::  )  tie buferi ir līdz pat 7 voltu izturīgi un izejošie signāli nav lielāki par 3.3V. 
būs vēl jāpadomā par to ko izvēlēties (universālo PCI ar bufferiem, vai PCIe ar XIO2000)

----------


## Epis

> Epi, klausies brīnumu. Vienā trakuma brīdī sakrustoju ATMegu ar savu C2 devboardu. ATMega barojās no 5V, C2 pats zini, ka neiet vairāk par 3,3V. Tā kā ATMega deva datus C2, tad saliku pa vidu 3,3K rezistorus - tipa lai nensvilst. Kad pamērīju ar osci kāds spriegums ir uz C2 ieejām nošokējos, ka tur tāpat ir 5V. Nu bet ja padomā - ja kaut kas pārsniegtu pieļaujamo tad rezistors ieeju aizsargātu no nosvilšanas. Bet re, ka pašam nezinot atklājās, ka C2 ieejās var dot 5V...


 A tu mērīji cik liels spriegums bīja pie C2 iejas pēc 3.3K rezistora ?? 

ja parēķina tad 3.3K rezistors ierobežo strāvas daudzumu līdz 1.5ma, un tad noteikti ka tas ir pārāk maz lai nosvilinātu to ieju, ja būtu pa taisno saslēdzis tad būtu nosvilusi, vispār būtu intresanti uzzināt kādi ir tie Fpga IO iejas Maximāli pieļaujamie parameri lai kautko nosvilinātu, un vēl tām fpga tās IO iejas nav nemaz tik vienkārši uzbūvētas tur ir tie PUllUp rezistori 50omu un arī tā PCI diode, pēc šitās shēmas (ciklon II IO pina struktūra) tevi noteikti ka ir izglābusi PCI clamp diode, kas to spriegumu nometa līdz normālam 3.3v vai 3.9v jo viņa var paņemt laikam līdz kādām 20ma, un pēc rezistora ir tikai 1.5 pēc tam spriegums sāk kristies, tākā.
[attachment=0:39yo8hed]CycloneII_IO.JPG[/attachment:39yo8hed]

bet PCI interfeisa gadījumā šādus rezistorus likt pirms IO piniem nedrīkst jo tas interfeis itkā balstās uz kautkādu signāla reflection(atsitienu) īpašibu un tas rezistors to efektu noņem, līdz ar to tas neder, + tā PCI diode nespēs 5V spriegumu nolaist līdz drošam līmenim, jo PCI devēj čipam pašam ir tāda pate diode, un tā 100% ir spēcīgāka nekā fpga PCI dode līdz ar to viss sadeg, par to ir rakstīts fpga, gan ALteras, gan Xilinx apnotos ka sītā darīt nevar viss sadegs, vaig tos buss Switch starpā likt, bet tad pazūd šī Reflection īpašiba līdz ar to tas risinājums vairs nav PCI compiliant  :: .

Vienīgā reālā izeja lai dabūtu interfeisu kas atbilst visiem standartiem ir izmantot speciālos PCI čipus kas ir ar 5V tolerant iejām (tā  mesa fpga IO PCI karte ir taisīta arī ar speciālo PLX PCI bridge čipu), bet šīs risinājums maksā dārgāk nekā PCIe XIO2000 čips, tākā es beigās tomēr taisīšu PCIe karti ar PCIe-PCI čipu, un tā karte komī būs redzama kā parastā PCI karte nevis PCIe.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Es taču skaidri uzrakstīju - uz C2 ieejas bija 5V!

----------


## Epis

kā tu domā kāpēc IO pins nesasvilla ?? vai kurš parametrs norāda uz to ka caur rezistoru var laist tos 5V ?

----------


## Vikings

Kāds vēl parametrs. Tas taču skaidri saprotams, ja ierobežojam ieejas strāvu kādus 0,5 - 2mA tad liekais spriegums tiks aizvadīts caur C2 iebūvēto diodi uz +3,3V. Bet acīmredzot ražotājs veidojis C2 tādu, ka 5V ieejā nekaitē. Es nezinu kas tur īsti notika, konstrukcija strādāja, 5V netraucēja. Tā kā tas bija tikai eksperiments tad tie 5V nelika rakt dziļāk kas par lietu. Tiesa gan - interesanti tas ir...

----------


## Epis

izskatās ka Spartan 3 čipi ir 5V tollerant ja izmanto 300 omu rezistoru šeit raksts par to http://www.xilinx.com/support/answers/19146.htm

ciklonam 2,3 es tāda tipa aprēķinu atast nevarēju, bet diez vai spartan 3 IO un tā diode stipri atšķirās no ciklon IO un diodes, tehniski tur ir linki uz spartan 3 elektriskajiem datiem, ja kāds grib var mēģināt salīdzināt. 

Atradu baigo čipu ar jau iebūvētu PCI 3.3/5V interfeisu tas ir tms320c6205  200Mhz maksā digikey 15$ un veiktspeja ir 1600 MIPS  1 ciklā 8 instrukcijas, ja tā padomā tad tīri teorētiski neko labāku nevar vēlēties, jo tākā fpga pieslēgt pa taisno pie PCI 5V nevar tā lai būtu PCI compiliant pieslēgums tad vaig lietot kādus PCI tiltu čipus, bet tie maksā savus 10-15$, ja iet otru ceļu un izmanto PCIe-PCI tiltu tad tās izmaksas arī ir 15$, grozies kā gribi, papildus jātērē 15$  :: , un ja tā padomā ja jau tērēju 15$ tad es gribu dabūt par saviem 15$ labāko kas ir un šeit tad arī ir tas tms320c6205 brīnums, kur pa 15$ es netikai dabūnu PCI 5V compatible interfeisu, bet vēl kā bonusu (pa velti) 1.6GMIPS proci, tad man reāli zūd jebkāda vajadzība pēc tā Cortex M3, vienīgi to USB tomēr vaidzētu, jo kādam tač būs jāiepreogrammē Flash atmiņa priekš fpga un TI proča + ja nekādīgies nevarēs PCI palaist tad vismaz USB varēs izmantot datu ielādēšanai. 
Slikti šajā visā ir tas ka tas TI procis iet 288-Pin MicroStar BGA pakā, un vēl šitam čipam par tādu lietu kā Debbugeris, emulātors var aizmirst jo tās mantiņas ir pārāk dārgas, un labi ja varēs ar viņu evaluation softu uzģenerēt to Hex failu ko ladēt Boot flash atmiņā, + EEPROm atmiņā priekš PCI interfeisa inicializēšanas. 
Tā parasti ir ka viss labākie (cena/labums)  risinājumi vienmēr ir arī tie viss sarežģitākie  ::

----------


## Epis

Papētīju kas bīj ar tiem TI DSP čipiem un secinājums tāds ka tur viss ir pārāk dārgi, un tādu iekodēt ir nereāli, līdz ar to es izmatošu parasto variantu, PCI -> Buss Switch -> FPGA -> STm32->USB,   gan jau ka viss strādās. ja PCI neies tad būs USB.

Vēl nopirkšu šito STM32 circle dev.kitiņu 50$, tur ir tas accelerometrs (MEMS īsti nezinu vai tas ir 2D vai 3D sensors,+ LCD ekrāns (samērā liels) un vēl pīkstulis, USB bet uz šitā štrunta var taisīt visādas intresantas spēles šeit links kur dzeki jau sakodējišu visādas krutas spēles  ::  http://www.stm32circle.com.
 Nāk līdzi programma, kautkāda RAID IDE ar kodu limitu 32K uz debbagošanu, bet tā nekādi limiti nav, vārdsakot šeit viss ir kārtībā un ar tiem demo kodiem varēs fiksi iziet cauri USB interfeisam un ātrāk uzcept kodus, apmēram kā toreiz ka nopirku fpga dev.kitu tas ļoti palīdzēja saprast kas kā notiek un darbojās.

----------


## Epis

Savliku PCI signālus pie FPGA čipa, kopā tas viss aizņēma 3 IO bankas. tie tur sīkie čipi ir sn74cbtd3384c 24 TSSOP iepakojumā,  un kā redzams viņi tā pastūlbi velkās, bet no tāda pinu izkārtojuma izrādījās ka ir savs labums.
garākais vds līdz fpga ir 32mm un īsākais 8.4, starpība itkā ir liela, bet tas ir normas robežās zem <1.5 inch
[attachment=0:1yqw9awm]PCI_C3-savilkti-PCI-signali.JPG[/attachment:1yqw9awm]

----------


## Epis

Iegāju lattice fpga formumā un noskaidrojās tas ka ECP;EC fpga čipiem ir 5V PCI clamp diodes, līdz ar to to 175$ vērto lattice Dev.kitu var spraust parastajā Kompja PCI 2.2 slotā  ::  es tur vēl pajautāju kā ir ar jaunajiem ECP2 čipiem, jo itkā dokumentācijā ir rakstīs ka tur ir PCI clamp diodes, bet vai tās ir 5V izturīgas nav nekas minēts. un pilnīgi iespējams ka arī šiem čipiem tās 5V diodes varētu būt jo viņiem ir vēlviens Dev.kits kuram jau ir PCI64 slots kas arī var sprausties abos divos kontaktos gan 5V, gan 3.3V, ja viņi pateiks ka ir tad īstanībā būs jādomā ko darīt, vai ciklon III vietā likt ECP2.
+ apstījos OpenCores.org, tur ir PCI IP kodoli un intresanti ka visi viņi ir ar WISHBONE Buss, vispār uz šitā Open sorce WISHBONE buss jau ir pa pillo saceptas visādas perifērijas tākā ir savs labums, salīdzinot ar AVALON buss, kur tās krutās periferijas kā PCI IP ir jāpērk, ja ECP2 izrādīsies ka nāk ar 5V PCI clamp diodi tad es ņemu to čipu, 
ne ciklon II,III,spartan3e;a;AN,DSP nav 5V clamp diodes, līdz ar to nav PCI 5V atbalsta !

----------


## Vikings

Īstenībā tā apaļā figņa izskatās tīri interesanta un nemaz nav tik dārga. Ir vērts apdomāt...

----------


## Epis

Domā to STm32 kitu, kas bildē  ::   man liekās ka tā ir baigā manta, tur ir kods kā no apļa uztaisīt Peli ( bez optiskā sensora) uz tā accelerometra  ::  tagat tikai šāda tipa peles sāk iznākt (un maksā dārgi) un uz tā accelerometra var visādas jauna tipa spēles taisīt (nav vaidzīgas nekādas tur stūlbas pogas, viss uz kustību, tāpat var soļu skaitītāju uzķīlēt, vārdsakot no tā mazā strunta var dafiga viskautko saķilēt (+ tur jau ir čupa ar kodiem un spēlēm)  ::  

Mēģināju hiperlinx lineSimā zpstīties kā strādā tā PCI clamp diode ciklon III čipam un nekas nesanāca, tas i sanāca tas pats rezultāts kā ar parasto IO, nekāds voltu līmenis nekritās, un ja kas atradu ciklon III;II apnotos to vietu kur stāstīts kā uztaisīt 5V tollerant IO ar ārējo rezistoru + PCI clamp diodi, un faktiski tas pats arī ir rakstīts Lattice dokumentos, un xilinx papīros, tākā domāju ka tai ECP2 mikrenie nav nekādi krutāki IO par ciklon III, bet galvenā problēma ar to diodi ir tāda ka viņu var uzliekās tikai pēc Fpga iekonfigurēšanā  ::  , līdz ar to ja 5Volti tiek uz IO pirms fpga uzliek to clamp diodi tad IO sasvils (kautkā pastūlbi!), reādzi dzīvē tas nozīmē to ka ja kļūdies IO asainmentā un vispār neuzliec to PCI diodi tad viss sasvilst, man liekās ka tas ir pārāk liels risks taisīt tādu PCB ko tik vienkārši var sabeigt, tākā jāpaliek pie vecā ar līmeņ translātoru.

----------

